# Buying Mosaic Pigeons



## nooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys I have been looking for mosaic pigeons for a long time but couldnt find any please if any of you here owns a mosaic pigeon and willing to sell let me know I will pay the top $

Below are some of the sample pics I am looking for pigeons like these

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/3190719664_a13d501bf0_m.jpg

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics_files/blue_bar_check.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e61/protocelica/mosaic.png

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics_files/ee_blue_check.jpg

http://s245.photobucket.com/user/rollermanx0/media/photo1-1.jpg.html

http://s206.photobucket.com/user/ashleyabernathy077/media/Picture025.jpg.html

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/gabe454_bucket/media/mosaic-1.jpg.html

http://s223.photobucket.com/user/lopezloft/media/DSCF0552.jpg.html


----------



## nooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone selling their mosaic pigeons?


----------



## nooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Also looking for amond pigeons


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

They are very interesting birds indeed. From what I understand about them, though, they won't breed more Mosaics - but you probably know that. Good luck.


----------



## nooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Kastle Loft said:


> They are very interesting birds indeed. From what I understand about them, though, they won't breed more Mosaics - but you probably know that. Good luck.


I know but I need them for racing


----------



## nooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Bumpy Bump


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Wow,, I never knew such birds existed? The check-bar bird almost looks photshoped,, are those for real birds? And what do you mean by they wont breed more mosaic? Can you fill in a hand-special fella? Are those birds in the US?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. To nooby: what kind of racing: like homing pigeons, endurance flying, high flying, tumbling, showing them at the show or all of the above? The picture looked like afghan pigeon, the kind some use in pigeon wars. I can find someone here in the USA that has some. Are you really in France?


----------

